# R.I.P gorgeous boy!



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

Love you and miss you so much Wayne!!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Aww sorry for your loss. Looks so cute & happy in pic.


----------



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

Cockys Royals said:


> Aww sorry for your loss. Looks so cute & happy in pic.


Thanks, he was a happy dog loved his cuddles, he had epilepsy though, he was only 3 when he died, knew one day he'd have a fit that would be too much for him to take unfortunately hoped it would be later on in his life!


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Aww poor dog, I had a labrador when I was a kid she was a puppy she died of distemper.


----------



## mrblue2008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Claire Bear said:


> Thanks, he was a happy dog loved his cuddles, he had epilepsy though, he was only 3 when he died, knew one day he'd have a fit that would be too much for him to take unfortunately hoped it would be later on in his life!


oh you poor thing, hes a beautiful dog poor guy! my dog also as epilepsy & some really bad fits sometimes & i know how you feel every time she as one i always think this is it.

sorry for your loss


----------



## Grumpy Granny (Mar 22, 2009)

What a horrid experience for you to go through, I am so very sorry for you. He was a beautiful lad.

Sue


----------



## moobazmoo (Mar 3, 2008)

Aw poor pooch. He looks so gorgeous. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## arachniface (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of your beautiful lab.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2008)

RIP sorry for your loss


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

Really sorry to hear about Wayne,,,my thoughts are with you.


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow thats crushing. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Claire Bear (May 21, 2009)

Thanks everyone, will never forget my special boy, was definitely one in a million!!


----------



## cabrera (Jun 28, 2009)

R I P beautiful boy


----------

